# Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen



## neuemmendorfer (26. Aug. 2012)

Liebe Teichverrückte,

leider musste ich dieses Jahr feststellen, dass meine Pflanzen am und im Teich alle nicht so richtig wollen. Alle sind viel kleiner als beim Kauf letztes Jahr, haben eher gelbe Blätter und vertrocknete Blattspitzen. Nun habe ich den Tip bekommen, dass wohl Kalium fehlt. Habe mal die Wasseranalyse des Trinkwassers rausgesucht:

Calcium 
 mg/l 
 74,5

Magnesium
 mg/l
 4,1

Natrium
 mg/l
 11,2

Kalium mg/l
 1,0

Eisen
 mg/l
 <0,02

Mangan
 mg/l
 <0,005

Ich denke es fehlt nicht nur Kalium sondern auch Eisen und sehr wahrscheinlich Mangan.

Natürlich möchte ich gern gezielt düngen, also keinen Dünger verwenden wo Sachen drin sind, die ich schon zur Genüge habe. Am liebsten mit Rohchemikalien wie vielleicht Kaliumhydrogenkarbonat. Hat jemand Tipps, auch in Bezug auf die optimalen Zielkonzentrationen im Teich?

Danke und liebe Grüße,

Ronny


----------



## nik (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

Hallo Ronny,

schau mal in meine Sig.  Das ist ein gedüngtes Pflanzenteichlein.

Algemein ist zu sagen, ohne Nährstoffe können Pflanzen nicht wachsen. Scheint eine schlichte Aussage, aber viele denken das funktioniert schon irgendwie so. 
Dann gibt es ein weiteres Problem. Teichbiotope sind mikrobiologisch gar nicht so gleichartig wie das latent gerne angenommen wird. Neben den Zuständen "frisch" und "eingefahren" gibt es bei den eingefahren Biotopen Unterschiede, die sich dann im Verhalten bemerkbar machen. Ein Teich neigt zu Fadenalgen, ein anderer zu grünem Wasser, ein weiterer zu Cyanobakterien, etc. Bei der Düngung spielt das ebenfalls eine Rolle, nicht jeder Teich verträgt jede Düngung. Im Idealfall - und das ist real - kann man lustig drauf los düngen und die Pflanzen wachsen, die Algen nicht.
Bei meinem Pflanzenteichlein funktioniert das schon recht ordentlich, aber der hat noch eine Empfindlichkeit gegen Kalium, zuviel davon und dann marschieren die Fadenalgen. Nitrat und Phosphat und Volldünger kann ich folgenlos in hohen Mengen düngen. Das kann bei anderen
 Teichen anders sein.



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Liebe Teichverrückte,
> 
> leider musste ich dieses Jahr feststellen, dass meine Pflanzen am und im Teich alle nicht so richtig wollen. Alle sind viel kleiner als beim Kauf letztes Jahr, haben eher gelbe Blätter und vertrocknete Blattspitzen. Nun habe ich den Tip bekommen, dass wohl Kalium fehlt.


Das ist eine bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit allgemeine Aussage. Am Teich wirst du nicht umhin kommen, die Pflanzen zu wässern, kann vertrocknete Blattspitzen vermeiden  , und zu düngen. Kompost, pelletierter Rinderdung, Gesteinsmehl, schnick und schnack helfen dann weiter.  Das ist einfach!

Im Teich macht es einen gravierenden Unterschied ob Sumpfpflanzen oder submerse Pflanzen. Erste sind leicht über Nährstoffe an die Wurzeln zu düngen. Unterwasserpflanzen können auch über das Substrat versorgt werden oder übers Wasser. Ich bevorzuge die Wasserdüngung, aber dann werde die oben erwähnten Teich spezifischen Empfindlichkeiten eine Rolle spielen. Unempfindliche Teiche werden eher selten oder nicht als solche erkannt sein, die funktionieren einfach ohne großes Gedöns.



> Habe mal die Wasseranalyse des Trinkwassers rausgesucht:


Wechselst du so viel Wasser?



> Calcium
> mg/l
> 74,5
> 
> ...


z.B. <0,005 mg/L Mangan beschreibt die Nachweisgrenze des verwendeten Tests. Praktisch sind solche < Wertangaben näherungsweise null, d.h. nicht mehr nachweisbar (n.n.), vernachlässigbar.

Der Nitratwert ist noch von Bedeutung, die Karbonathärte und Phosphat, wobei letzteres meist nicht mehr angegeben wird.
Im speziellen Fall ist Magnesium zu knapp. aus Ca und Mg ergibt sich eine GH von ca. 11°dGH. Bei üblichen Wässern kann man dann eine KH 8-9 erwarten und sollte nicht sonderlich davon abweichen.
Kalium ist idR. zu wenig im Leitungswasser und Spurenelemente bringt das ebenfalls keine mit.



> Natürlich möchte ich gern gezielt düngen, also keinen Dünger verwenden wo Sachen drin sind, die ich schon zur Genüge habe.


Welche Sachen hast du denn schon zur Genüge?  Misst du Kalium, Nitrat, Phosphat?



> Am liebsten mit Rohchemikalien wie vielleicht Kaliumhydrogenkarbonat. Hat jemand Tipps, auch in Bezug auf die optimalen Zielkonzentrationen im Teich?


Karbonate sind bei den meisten submersen Pflanzen eher hinderlich/unerwünscht. Ich nähme idealerweise KNO3 oder auch Kaliumsulfat. 
Für Phosphat KH2PO4 aus Drogerie/Apotheke und für Magnesium Bittersalz (Magnesiumsulfat, MgSO4x7H2O) aus dem nächsten Bau-/Gartenmarkt. Das gibt es in 5kg Säcken und du bräuchtest 150gr/cbm um Mg auf knappe 20mg/l anzuheben.

Allgemein gilt, wenn die Pflanzen kleiner werden, dann fehlt es irgendwie an Makronährstoffen (NPK). Spurenelemente kommen auch mit dem Futter ins Wasser, das ist auch eine  Information, die du mir erspart hast.  Wenn du Unterwasserpflanzen mit Fe versorgen willst, dann macht ein aquaristischer Dünger Sinn, der enthält Spurenelemente, chelatiertes Fe und ein bisschen Kalium und ein bisschen, in deinem Fall zu wenig Magnesium. 

Zielwerte ist so eine Sache. In deinem Fall ist ja nicht einmal klar wofür. Was helfen dir Zielwerte, wenn dir dann die Algen explodieren oder aber die Pflanzen trotzdem nichts werden. Es braucht vor allem eine vollständige Nährstoffversorgung und dann gilt Pflanzen/Teich beobachten. Das Auge des Herrn macht das Vieh fett. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## neuemmendorfer (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

Hallo Nik,

erst mal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich mich etwas dünn und missverständlich ausgedrückt habe.
Auch muss ich gestehen, dass ich mir nie über die Wasserwerte Gedanken gemacht habe, da hier sehr viele einen Teich haben und auch mein Aquarium ohne Probleme läuft. Habe die Kontrolle des Wassers auf die Nirtrit-Messung in der Anfahrzeit und gelegentliches pH-Wertmessen beschränkt. Habe mir jetzt einen Testkoffer von JBL bestellt und bin auf den KH-Wert gespannt. Laut Trinkwasseranalyse liegt der beim Frischwasser bei nur 2,3!

Sollte sich der Wert bestätigen und ich muss sowieso Kalium zuführen, würde sich ja dann doch Kaliumhydrogencarbonat anbieten?!

Was die vertrockneten Spitzen angeht, so meinte ich schon Pflanzen die im Wasser stehen, wo also gießen wenig helfen dürfte. 

Zu den offenen Fragen: Der Nitratwert muss noch gemessen werden, es dürfte aber genug Nitrat vorhanden sein. Fadenalgen im Bachlauf ernte ich regelmäßig (die haben im übrigen eine Tendenz braun zu werden) und die Teichfolie an den steilen Stellen ist mit einem Algenrasen bewachsen. Der Nitratwert im Leitungswasser liegt schon bei 23,5mg/l. Außerdem füttere ich täglich zwei handvoll Koipellets.

Vom Vorgehen her, werde ich (sobald der Testkoffer da ist) jetzt erstmal Nitrat, KH, Eisen und morgens und abends den pH-Wert messen. 

Sollte der KH-Wert angehoben werden müssen, so würde ich das ja gern mit Muschelkalk machen. Anderseits: Wenn ich eh Chemie ins Wasser machen muss (Kalium, Magnesium, evtl. Eisen) warum dann nicht gleich als Karbonat oder Hydrokarbonatverbindung? (Natürlich in kleinen Schritten)

LG Ronny


----------



## neuemmendorfer (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

So, habe einen Wassertest gemacht und kann den Threadtitel eigentlich ändern in "Aufdüngen aller Elemente.

Hier das Ergebnis (Doppelte Messung):

Getestet mit dem JBL-Tests

pH: 7,7 (gemessen mit Test 7,4 - 9,0)
KH: 5
CO2 (aus Tabelle): 4 mg/l
NO2: < 0,01 mg/l
NO3: < 0,5 mg/l
NH4: < 0,05 mg/l
PO4: < 0,02 mg/l
FE: < 0,02 mg/l

Selbst der NO3-Test mit Wasser direkt aus dem Filter (höchste NO3-Konzentration) ergab eine Konzentration von <0,5 mg/l.

Um die Wirkung des Tests von NO3, NH4, PO4 zu testen, habe ich jeweils einen Tropfen Blumendünger zugegeben. Die Tests sind in Ordnung und bis 07/2014 verwendbar. 

Was tun? Das meine Unterwasserpflanzen sich nicht halten ist nun mehr als erklärlich. Da fehlt alles inklusive CO2!

Ich habe im Bachlauf recht übbiges Algenwachstum. Sie scheinen mit den kaum vorhandenen Nährstoffen klar zu kommen. Im Teich selber habe ich nur noch Restbestände vom Frühjahr an den Teichwänden (mehr ein Algenrasen). Klar ist somit, dass ich nur mit Nährstoffdiät die Algen im Bachlauf nicht loswerde. Ich brauche eine Senkung des pH-Wertes. Wenn ich das Wasser saurer bekomme, dann kann ich über Muschelkalk auch den KH-Wert erhöhen. Saurer plus höherer KH-Wert ist gleich mehr CO2.

Stellt sich die Frage, wie ich den pH-Wert am besten gesenkt bekomme???

Den FE-Wert erhöhe ich mit Compo Fetrilon 13% auf etwa 0,15 mg/l.

Den Rest? Welchen Volldünger würdet ihr empfehlen?

LG Ronny


----------



## nik (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

Hallo Ronny,

ich sehe gerade, ich war zu dämlich meinen letzten Post, der hätte vor deinem letzten kommen sollen  , abzuschicken.
Ich melde mich noch mal. Zwischenzeitlich kannst du den letzten Post in meinem Teichlein-Thread lesen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## neuemmendorfer (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

Habe Dein Post gelesen. Bestätigt ja letztendlich mein letzten Post, dass auch nahezu Null Nährstoffe kein alleiniges Rezept gegen Algen ist.


----------



## nik (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

Ja, es ist völlig abwegig submerse Pflanzen alleine mit H2O und Liebe am Leben erhalten zu wollen. Die Makronährstoffe NPK sind dafür unabdingbar und sollten nachweisbar sein. Mit Spurenelementen dauert das länger bis sich Probleme zeigen.
Einfach mal eine kleine Liste wie sich die Trockenmasse (TM) von Pflanzen zusammen setzt. Spurenelemente (SE) jenseits Fe weg gelassen. Das ist kein Aufwand zu suchen, so etwas habe ich auf jedem meiner Rechner rumliegen.

*Nährstoff .. % TM .... aufgenommen als*
O, C, H.......95 % ..... O2, H2O, CO2, HCO3−
Stickstoff .... 1,5% .... NH4+, NO3-
Phosphor .... 0,2% ... HPO42-, H2PO4-
Schwefel ..... 0,1-0,6 .SO42-
Kalium ........ 1 % ..... K+
Calcium ...... 0,5 % ...Ca2+
Magnesium .. 0,2 % .. Mg2+
Eisen .......... 0,01 % .Fe2+, Fe3+, Fe-Chelat (Wurzel)

Diese Nährstoffe sind essenziell und das wegen einer Algenphobie grundsätzlich sein lassen zu wollen ist völliger Unsinn.
Leider kann ich dir kein Rezept an die Hand geben, das hängt zu sehr vom Biotop ab.
Mein Teichlein als schlechtes Beispiel, weil sich auf so eine Pfütze viel, viel besser Einfluss nehmen lässt, ist nährstoffmäßig ausgetestet. Das verträgt alles, nur wenn ich reichlicher Kalium dünge, dann marschieren die Fadenalgen. Phosphat als KH2PO4, Urea/Harnstoff ebenfalls als Salz und Volldünger kann ich in Mengen reinschütten ohne irgendein Problem.
Andere Teiche haben andere Empfindlichkeiten, die reagieren mit Cyanobakterien, Algenblüten, etc. auf Kalium, welches ich schon allgemein für problematischer halte oder auch beliebig andere Nährstoffe.
Die Kaliumempfindlichkeit meines Teichleins ist das noch zu lösende Problem. 

Wie das bei deinem Teich aussieht, ist (mir) völlig unbekannt. Im Grunde spielt die Nährstoff aufbereitende/verändernde Wirkung der Mikroflora oder des Biofilms, bestehend aus allen möglichen Mikroorganismen wie Bakterien, Pilzen, schnick und schnack und auch Algen, die zentrale Rolle. Das ist nicht im Fokus, weil eigentlich nur auf eine Pflanzen/Algenkonkurrenz geschielt wird, die sich mit wenigen Argumenten deutlich in Frage stellen lässt.  Der Biofilm (der ist sessil, die Mikroflora beinhaltete zusätzlich noch flotierende Mikroorganismen) ist also entscheidend in wie weit ein Gewässer Düngung verträgt. Das ist der primäre Ansatzpunkt!

Von meinen Pflanzenaquarien weiß ich, wenn ich die/den Mikroflora/Biofilm in dieser günstigen Weise etablieren kann, dann kann ich düngen wie ich will, sehr viel, wenig, auch gar nichts bis hin zum Absterben der Pflanzen, Algen tauchen nicht auf.

Wie man das bei einem 35cbm Teich macht ist mir unklar, wobei ich selbst noch einen Teich in der Größenordnung vor habe.

Damit ich mich nicht in epischer Breite in Allgemeinheiten ergießen muss, wäre es sinnvoller über eine allgemeine, kurz gefasste Teichbeschreibung die Möglichkeiten einzugrenzen. Was mich auch noch interessiert, sind die so üblichen Erscheinungen im Laufe des Jahres. Wie oben schon erwähnt, Fadenalgen, Algen-/Bakterienblüten und was sonst so auffälliges periodisch im Teich passiert. Ein Bild wäre auch gut.

Mein Teichlein ist für mich nur Versuchsträger als ausgesprochener Pflanzenteich und funktioniert (mikrobiologisch) noch nicht einwandfrei und braucht schon deshalb die derzeitige massive Unterstützung, aber wenn der funktioniert, weiß ich, dass ich den Aufwand erheblich reduzieren kann. Das meint auch die Düngermengen, mit denen ich derzeit noch Probleme kompensieren muss. Bei einem großen Teich käme Pflanzenmenge von selbst in ein dem Nährstoffangebot und Teichgröße passendes Gleichgewicht. Es ist Teichpflege über deren Umfang man sich Gedanken machen muss. Ich muss bei deinem Teich schon nachdenken, strebte aber kein Lösung am großen Rad an, im Gegenteil. Versprechen kann ich dir auch nichts. Wahrscheinlich kann ich sogar nur im Rahmen meiner Sichtweise das ursächliche Problem aufzeigen, die Lösung nicht unbedingt. Aber es wäre dann der Komplex, an dem es zu arbeiten gilt. Dazu gehört Versuch und Irrtum und Zeit und auch Glück.

Bei Sumpfpflanzen ist es einfach die zum Wachsen zu bringen, einfach tüchtig Langzeit-Düngestäbchen an die Wurzeln und gut ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## neuemmendorfer (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

Vielen Dank für den umfangreichen Beitrag!!!

Ich habe Düngekegel bestellt. Damit verpasse ich meinen Sumpfpflanzen eine umfangreiche Düngung. Auch wenn es schon spät ist, aber ich hoffe, dass sie dadurch gestärkt im Frühjahr starten. Auf die Aufdüngung des Wassers kann ich noch verzichten, denn es haben sich keine Unterwasserpflanzen gehalten. Einzig die Vasilerien werde ich mit einer Wurzeldüngung versehen.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, wie bekomme ich mit Muschelkalk den KH angehoben wenn mein Wasser eher basisch ist? Würde es funktionieren, wenn ich einen großen Maurerkübel mit Muschelkalk fülle und mit einer verdünnten organischen Säure auffülle (z.B. eine Flasche Essigessenz auf 100 Liter Wasser. Die Säure würde den Kalk lösen. Wenn ich die entstandene Flüssigkeit langsam dossiert in den Teich gebe, müsste ja der KH steigen und der pH sinken?

LG Ronny


----------



## nik (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Aufdüngen mit Spurenelementen*

Hallo Ronny,

erst einmal müsstest du die KH im Teich feststellen!

Dann schau dir mal diese >>Tabelle<< an, die zeigt die Abhängigkeit von pH, KH und CO2. Im Aquarium werden die relativ hohen CO2-Zielwerte über CO2-Zugabe erreicht, im Teich sind die Gehalte deutlich niedriger. Wenn du die KH erhöhst, dann erhöht sich auch der pH, am CO2-Gehalt ändert sich dadurch gar nichts. Dein vermutlich weiches Wasser ist schon in Ordnung.

Warum höhere pH-Werte im Teich angestrebt werden, ist mir ein mittelprächtiges Rätsel!  Zum Einen wird im Zuge der Nitrifikation gebildetes Ammonium zu einem größeren Teil zu Ammoniak und zum Anderen erhöht ein pH gegen neutral (pH 7) die Verfügbarkeit von Nährstoffen für Pflanzen. Der pH sollte sogar <= 7 sein, aber das ist nicht realistisch. CO2 entsteht ebenfalls aus der Mineralisation organischer Stoffe. 
Es hat alles zwei Seiten, Mineralisation verbraucht nicht unerheblich O2. Submerse Pflanzen verbrauchen CO2 und sind sogar in der Lage den O2-Gehalt über die Sättigungsgrenze zu bringen. Irgendwie passt es zusammen. 
Es sind immer Kreisläufe mit Konstruenten (Pflanzen), Konsumenten (Tiere) und Destruenten (Mikroorganismen)
Es muss nichts übers Knie gebrochen werden, aber es macht schon Sinn Unterwasserpflanzen etablieren zu wollen.

BTW, natürliche Wasserpflanzenvorkommen sind immer(!) in einer mehr oder weniger nährstoffreichen Umgebung. Das kann nährstoffreicher Grund sein, oft ist es das nährstoffreiche Wasser.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------

